# Medicaid Secondary



## grwalls@charter.net (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a question... I don't do the posting but I am the one that gets to talk to pts about their bills.  I know that there are different levels of Medicaid (Tennessee) what I am needing to know is, how do we know that the pt has the kind of Medicaid that pays the deductibles and are not responsible for payment.  Any help would be appreciated... \

Thanks, 
Renee'


----------



## mmaclachlan (Jan 25, 2014)

I would suggest going to the state Medicaid website to learn more about the different plans.


----------



## grwalls@charter.net (Jan 28, 2014)

*Secondary medicaid*

I have talked with Medicaid and have gotten two different answers... neither of which helped me, lol.

Thanks,
Renee'


----------



## mrsjehu (Jan 28, 2014)

From my experience there is no way to tell. We end up calling on the specific claim to find out what is going on.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 30, 2014)

For the most part if it is a covered service that would normally be paid had Medicaid been primary then they would pick up the deductible up to there allowed amount. For the most part patients should not be responsible if they are covered by Medicaid.


----------

